# Archivos .brd y .sch



## juanfrancosorin (Sep 8, 2006)

Hola:
alguien conoce alguna página donde te den los archivos .brd o .sch ya que es util como ejemplo para ver como las hicieron.
Estuve buscando esquemáticos y board pero que te den los archivos como para poder ejecutarlos desde el Eagle, pero he encontrado un solo.


----------



## UAM-Arturo (Jul 11, 2007)

Que onda, ahí te mando un ejemplito , no me deja subir el SCH, pero revisa el BRD, es un diseño para un robot seguidor de lineas, el cual resuelve laberintos.


----------



## Marcru (May 11, 2010)

En esta página: http://esamuelm.wordpress.com/category/h-bridge/


----------



## fernandoae (May 11, 2010)

En Google... pones ->  filetype:sch y tenes para tirar para arriba


----------



## mcrven (Jun 28, 2010)

juanfrancosorin dijo:


> Hola:
> alguien conoce alguna página donde te den los archivos .brd o .sch ya que es util como ejemplo para ver como las hicieron.
> Estuve buscando esquemáticos y board pero que te den los archivos como para poder ejecutarlos desde el Eagle, pero he encontrado un solo.



En el mismo Eagle se instala un directorio nombrado "Projects" que contiene varios ejemplos de proyectos con esquemas y boards.

En Control Panel, vas a Projects, allí veras 2 carpetas: Eagle y Examples.

En la Eagle se almacenan tus trabajos, mientras que en la Examples, varios ejemplos y, hasta un tutorial.

Todo está allí mismo. Abran los ojos y miren, perciban y lean.

Saludos:


----------



## cesar castro (Jun 28, 2010)

Si, tienes razón,  gracias firme.


----------



## Javerman (Jul 25, 2010)

Hola, alguien sabe como abrir un archivo .brd y .sch
¿Que programa se utiliza para abrir .brd y .sch?


----------



## cerebroo (Jul 25, 2010)

EL eagle, que es para hacer PCB....

Saludos.


----------



## Javerman (Jul 26, 2010)

Muchas gracias *CA*po


----------



## alonso10chavac@gmail (Dic 30, 2020)

*A*lguien que me diga con que *p*rograma abro los archivos .pcb *, *ya instal*é* de todo y nada los abre, estar*é* muy agradecido con el que me eche una mano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 30, 2020)

alonso10chavac@gmail dijo:


> ya instal*é* de todo


 
Y si das los nombres de los programas instalados ?


----------



## Scooter (Dic 31, 2020)

No hay que instalar de todo. Hay que instalar uno, el que necesites.

Si tienes archivos .pcb o .loquesea será que los has descargado de algún sitio, no que los has generado tu. Es sencillísimo; pregunta en* ESE SITIO* con qué programa lo hicieron.
Si no nos dices ni el sitio ni nada no lo podemos adivinar.

.pcb es una extensión bastante genérica que empleaban bastantes programas de diseño de PCBs no todos compatibles entre sí, y anque lo sean, mejor si lo abres en el original.


----------



## alonso10chavac@gmail (Abr 9, 2022)

gracias por comentar he instalado estos programas:
 Altium Designer
CIRDCAD
EAGLE
McCAD
P-CAD
PADS
PCB Browser

descargue los .pcb del programa dzkj es un programa de paga pero me dejo descargar los archivos pero hasta ahora no he logrado abrirlos en otro programa.
aqui dejo un archivo de ejemplo de los que quiero abrir S-A5000


Scooter dijo:


> No hay que instalar de todo. Hay que instalar uno, el que necesites.
> 
> Si tienes archivos .pcb o .loquesea será que los has descargado de algún sitio, no que los has generado tu. Es sencillísimo; pregunta en* ESE SITIO* con qué programa lo hicieron.
> Si no nos dices ni el sitio ni nada no lo podemos adivinar.
> ...


gracias por comentar he instalado estos programas:
 Altium Designer
CIRDCAD
EAGLE
McCAD
P-CAD
PADS
PCB Browser

descargue los .pcb del programa dzkj es un programa de paga pero me dejo descargar los archivos pero hasta ahora no he logrado abrirlos en otro programa.
aqui dejo un archivo de ejemplo de los que quiero abrir S-A5000


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y si das los nombres de los programas instalados ?


ahi escribi los programas que he instalado


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 9, 2022)

Deben ser archivos de KiCad.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 9, 2022)

De kicad actual no, ya no son .SCH ni .PCB ahora no me acuerdo de la extensión.

Ya ha dicho de que programa son y qué con ese se abren pero se ve que le distrae preguntar otra vez y así pasa el rato.


----------



## Lord Chango (Abr 9, 2022)

ExpressPCB??


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 9, 2022)

alonso10chavac@gmail dijo:


> gracias por comentar he instalado estos programas:
> Altium Designer
> CIRDCAD
> EAGLE
> ...


Tal vez deberías ver este video para saber de que se trata dicho programa(dzkj Tools) y como funciona.

No creo que guarde los archivos que te dejan descargar en un formato portable a otro software porque se les termina el "curro" de la base de datos actualizada que mantiene. Debido a eso no tiene ningún problema en que lo bajes supongo.


----------



## malesi (Abr 9, 2022)

alonso10chavac@gmail dijo:


> gracias por comentar he instalado estos programas:
> Altium Designer
> CIRDCAD
> EAGLE
> ...


¿Has estado de vacaciones? como contestas después de 15 meses...


----------

